# 3 of my latest shots



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Hi All,

Just sharing some of my latest shots. I have just dome a massive library migration and come across some images i forgot i had. So thought i would share them


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Love the labrador pic. Cant wait until I get my own lab


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Thanks ... So annoyed by the big blade of grass in the middle of the face though


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Lovely shots, the first image is so peaceful. Did you use a graduated filter?


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

whats your set up???


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

evogeof said:


> whats your set up???


Hi.
All of these images were shot in RAW.

*Image 1* I didn't have a filter. Although i did apply one in lightroom in PP. It was tken with a 10-20mm lens
_1/40 sec, F11 ISO 200 at 16mm_

*Image 2 *Was again with a 400D this time shot with the Kit lens 18-55
_1/200 sec, F5.6 ISO 100 at 55mm_

*Image 3* Again with 400D this time using a Sgima 70-200 f2.8. In actual fact it was shot from within my car, with the window shut.
_1/250 sec, F2.8 ISO 200 at 154mm_

Thank you both for your kind words

I have only recently purchased a new body, the Canon 7D which is one awesome piece of kit!


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

rich-hill said:


> *Image 1* I didn't have a filter. Although i did apply one in lightroom in PP. It was tken with a 10-20mm lens
> _1/40 sec, F11 ISO 200 at 16mm_
> 
> I have only recently purchased a new body, the Canon 7D which is one awesome piece of kit!


Interesting that it was added in PP, looks very good!

Congrats on the new purchase, lovely bit of kit, hope you continue to enjoy it :thumb:


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

WP-UK said:


> Interesting that it was added in PP, looks very good!
> 
> Congrats on the new purchase, lovely bit of kit, hope you continue to enjoy it :thumb:


Yeah i used Lightrooms filter tool just to add a little colour otherwise it was very plain


----------

